# Moving Home



## JadeChelsea (5 mo ago)

I’ll be moving house, which is only a 5 minute drive away from my parents home. When I first move I’ll be staying in the flat all weekend with Albert so he finds it easier to settle. However, I don’t like leaving him on his own/in his cage for too long and living alone means I’ll be out the house more, so I was wondering if he would get used to travelling if I took him to my parents sometimes?  He’s also very tame and attached to me.
Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes! Many budgies love the adventure of traveling place to place. I would definitely take him with you on trips to visit your parents. 

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.*
*Locating an Avian Vet*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

FaeryBee has given great advice. I agree 100%  

I hope the move goes well. Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through all the links provided above; if you have questions after reading through things, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 


Hope to see you around and meet your budgie soon!


----------

